# How I am coping with high meat prices



## JC in GB (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 7, 2021)

Been there done that.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes Sir,,,,, make friends with every producer you can. It’s going to be a looong bumpy ride.


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 7, 2021)

Gotta do what ya gotta do!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 7, 2021)

Saw a Choice brisket this week....$6.99/#. Whole brisket was $114 bucks....insane!


----------



## zwiller (Jul 8, 2021)

Glimmer of hope for you guys: lumber prices have crashed and coming down.


----------



## forktender (Jul 8, 2021)

I don't eat wood though, so I'm not sure how that is going to help me!!!


----------



## Whiskey13 (Jul 8, 2021)

I will if I have to, I don't want to...but I'll do it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 8, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Been there done that.



isn't that called family entertainment in Arkansas. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 8, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> isn't that called family entertainment in Arkansas.
> 
> Chris


No comment


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 8, 2021)

OMG!!!  The visual's gonna linger.   
Gary


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 10, 2021)

Went to Sam's Club today... Wonder how much over weight old guys can make.


----------

